# Bass roe



## SWAMPFOX (Mar 7, 2009)

I foul hook a female in my father-in-law's pond tonight and when I cleaned her, she had roe in her. Is it good to eat? 

If so, anybody got a recipe or recommend a way to cook it?

Thanks.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 7, 2009)

We always ate the roe of any game fish, including bream.  I've eaten bass, bream (of all sorts), crappie, and catfish roe -- shad roe is the biggest and best, and I'm still here to talk about it.  Probably some others I don't remember.

Not even talking about mullet roe.

I think there are issues with gar roe, but being as we never kept gar, wasn't an issue for us.

Either roll in cornmeal and fry, or break up and scramble with eggs.  If we fried separately, we usually ate it on crackers appetizer style.


----------



## CrackerBoyd (Mar 7, 2009)

*Roe*

Just make sure the lid is on the frying pan because when the roe explodes when it gets too hot it will pop hot grease all over!!!! you can take the point of a knife and just poke a couple small holes in it and that should prevent it from popping. Enjoy but don't overcook it too dry. if you had a bunch of it you can also smoke it and very tasty. we used to do that with mullet back in the day.


----------



## jason4445 (Mar 8, 2009)

When I caught a big female bass with roe on the lake I lived on the caretaker would want it.  He would split the casing and put the roe in eggs and scramble it up.  I tried it once, they are just really really fishy tasting.  Just lick the side of a freshly caught bass several times and swallow and that is what they tasted like.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2009)

bass roe is okay, but i think the Crappie is my favorite. I usually only eat early caught fish roe as the closer to spawn, the more fishy and rubbery tasting the eggs will become. i remove the roe carefully trying not to bust the casing. fry the whole casing just like a fillet. be careful, they will pop hot grease all over the place!


----------



## TJay (Mar 10, 2009)

jason4445 said:


> When I caught a big female bass with roe on the lake I lived on the caretaker would want it.  He would split the casing and put the roe in eggs and scramble it up.  I tried it once, they are just really really fishy tasting.  Just lick the side of a freshly caught bass several times and swallow and that is what they tasted like.



Exacta-mente.  I was talked into frying some bass roe and it was so fishy tastin it was nasty.  I'll stick with the filets.


----------



## rickjames (Mar 11, 2009)

its fine with me


----------

